# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Feeding

## Eli

Has anyone noticed the amount of food eaten is more gender specific?
I have one female(I think!) and one male.  The female is super good at catching her reptomin and really likes to eat.
The suspected male eats, but she seems more food-loving.

Or perhaps it is because she is a "wild type" and he is an albino ?  I wouldn't think coloring would make a difference , but who knows?

----------

